
FDA Cracking Down on Site That Lets You Take a Vision Test from Home - quotha
https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/opternative-vision-fda-warning
======
wmeredith
This is pretty dangerous. The reason a lens prescription is just that,
something that must be prescribed to you by a certified professional, is
because if it’s wrong it can permanently damage your eyesight over time. I’m
not saying the current system is perfect, but a self administered vision test
that spits out a glasses prescription is a bad idea for the same reasons a
self diagnosis quiz that prescribes medicine is a bad idea. It’s self
medication.

